# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  What Mongrels

## Munsey

*'Brazen' thieves steal fireplace from Marlborough backcountry hut*16


SUPPLIEDThe theft from Barbers Hut is the first time a fireplace has been stolen from a hut in Marlborough, DOC says.



Trampers have been left cold and confused after "brazen" thieves stole a fireplace from a backcountry hut in Marlborough, the Department of Conservation says.
The cast-iron pot belly stove was the only source of heat in the remote Barbers Hut, about 70 kilometres west of Blenheim, which had only four-wheel-drive access.
The theft marks the first time a fireplace has been stolen from a backcountry hut in Marlborough.
DOCTo reach Barbers Hut: turn onto Leatham Rd from State Highway 63, approximately 70km west of Blenheim.



DOC Wairau Renwick community ranger Clare Moore said she could not understand why someone would steal a fireplace from a DOC hut.
*READ MORE:
* Hut moved by helicopter in Mt Richmond Forest Park in Marlborough 
* Mount Tapuae-o-Uenuku couple honoured by tramping club
* Tramping club choppers up Kaikoura Range to check on Hodder Huts*
"People have taken axes before, and that's a real nuisance. But to have people, who are obviously outdoors people, steal a fireplace is hard to understand," she said.
SUPPLIEDThe backcountry Barbers Hut, in the Leatham Valley, can only be accessed by 4WD.



"Especially coming into this time of year, it is a brazen act."
The bulky fireplace, weighing about 50 kilograms, would have required more than one person to move it from the hut into a vehicle, Moore said.
_For Marlborough news straight to your inbox, sign up for our newsletter Marlborough Express Daily._
SUPPLIEDThis cast-iron fireplace design is popular throughout huts in Marlborough, and is estimated to weigh about 50 kilograms.



Hut users reported the fireplace missing last month and it was still not known who had taken it.
Ad Feedback


The fireplace was worth about $5000, but DOC installed a replacement from additional parts last week.
Barbers Hut was a standard six-bunk hut in the Wairau Valley, off State Highway 63, popular with both trampers and hunters throughout the year.
SUPPLIEDBarbers Hut is a standard, six-bunk hut in south Marlborough.



Cooler conditions were beginning to set in across the country, which made it especially difficult to understand why the theft happened, Moore said.
"If you've been walking all day in the rain and [you] are wet, this can make a huge difference. It can be really important," she said.
Marlborough had more than 60 backcountry huts to maintain and vandalism such as this took a toll, Moore said.
"From our point of view we are trying to maintain these huts in a serviceable condition with limited resources," she said.
"It's difficult when things like this happen. If we have to put money to things like this it takes away from other services.
"We're asking people to have a bit of respect for the stuff everybody pays for with their taxes."
* - The Marlborough Express*





Save|Saved Stories

----------


## Shootm

What goes through some peoples heads FFS.

----------


## Mooseman

Nothing is really safe anywhere these days.

----------


## Rushy

May all the powers of the universe visit harm upon their personal appendage daily.

----------


## bully

Typical for this day and age.
They say the fireplace was worth $5000? Seems alot, must include a lot of hidden extras.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Typical for this day and age.
> They say the fireplace was worth $5000? Seems alot, must include a lot of hidden extras.


That's probably what it cost with the 3 people in offices shuffling paper for a week to send two guys via squirrel to install it.

But yea rat bags. ....it is a known rat bag spot tho the leitham. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

assholes hopefuly it developes a fault and burns down whatever its installed in

----------


## kiwijames

> What goes through some peoples heads FFS.


Very little it appears..

----------


## Frogfeatures

Retards, unfortunately they're everywhere

----------


## 223nut

Simple solution... Everything in all doc huts is bolted down..... Sad but true. Simple for fireplaces. They are damn good fire though

----------


## Huk

FFS must be hard up to want a dinosaur like that, great for a back country hut and many people very happy for it on a cold night, may the pox be upon them

----------


## 199p

see ya later 4x4 Access

----------


## veitnamcam

> see ya later 4x4 Access


That already happened to the top part of the valley due to some numpty falling off the road in a vehicle and dieing as a result.

----------


## kotuku

theyll be backslapping heroes in their own minute fucking retarded worlds.hope they get a big fat bush rat up em all.

----------


## Rushy

> theyll be backslapping heroes in their own minute fucking retarded worlds.hope they get a big fat bush rat up em all.


Kotuku I am interested to know if you were given the opportunity to give these pricks a reaming would you use a rat tail file, a base ball bat or a strainer post?

----------


## 223nut

> Kotuku I am interested to know if you were given the opportunity to give these pricks a reaming would you use a rat tail file, a base ball bat or a strainer post?


Got to be the file!

----------


## timattalon

> Got to be the file!


Naaa strainer post with the barbed wire still wrapped around it....

----------


## video hunter

Sad

----------


## Shearer

God there are some arsehole about.

----------


## Pengy

> God there are some arsehole about.


Yep. We met one of them in the same area recently if you recall

----------


## Nickoli

> see ya later 4x4 Access


Yup - say hello to a locked gate thanks to a bunch of a$$holes  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Nibblet

> Yup - say hello to a locked gate thanks to a bunch of a$$holes


Locked gates no matter how stout generally don't stop pieces of shit that do this, just adds another challenge for them to gloat about unfortunately

----------


## 40mm

> Kotuku I am interested to know if you were given the opportunity to give these pricks a reaming would you use a rat tail file, a base ball bat or a strainer post?


a strainer post with rusty bits of barbed wire. and dont forget the hardwood splinters.

----------


## 40mm

bait hut with trail cam. and heavies hiding in the bush.

----------


## EeeBees

> Typical for this day and age.
> They say the fireplace was worth $5000? Seems alot, must include a lot of hidden extras.


My thoughts exactly, bully ...

----------


## kotuku

NUP FUCK THAT AN UNLUBRICATED  hardwood TELEPHONE POLE inserted via push from a bloody great D9 dozer-thatll leave rings around ya anus.
he he then they can run round boasting ive got the biggest woody.
mind you these creatures do occur when the petri dish slips off the lab bench!
yes im having a t shirt printed"I kotuku taught vllad the impaler,do ya get the point!"
oh and for allus old farts
Ive seen everthing 
ive done everything
ive heard everything
but i cant remembernothing@! :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Omg:  :Thumbsup:  :Sick:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Double Shot

Unfortunately this is so unusual, ratbags do a bit of it...

I have a few 2nd hand ones I keep for replacements for huts we use, always good to help out land owners when they give you access.

It's a bloody shame to see it happen, but parts of society these are just like that, fortunately they didn't torch the hut.

----------


## A330driver

Well mate,if it’s not a “big deal”....then do the boys a big favour,and pack your one in(as a donation) set it all back up like it was ,so that others may use it,......and I’ll buy you a beer and It’ll make you famous






> not that big a deal , I very recently got one just like that .... dirt cheap too

----------


## Micky Duck

once upon a time everyone leaving a hut made sure there was a good supply of DRY wood and kindling for the next person and swept out hut before leaving...you could turn up cold n wet on verge of hyperthermia and get a billy boiling in no time,warm up and dry out....... these clowns are lucky it didnt cost someone thier life.

----------


## A330driver

If someone was willing to facilitate....I would be happy to purchase a new stove,costs etc ....if someone was willing to transport it in and set it up,...I’d pay those costs.....I’d do it myself but not sure when I could do it,.....if someone(s) is interested please PM me.....we could work someth8ng out....

----------


## veitnamcam

> If someone was willing to facilitate....I would be happy to purchase a new stove,costs etc ....if someone was willing to transport it in and set it up,...I’d pay those costs.....I’d do it myself but not sure when I could do it,.....if someone(s) is interested please PM me.....we could work someth8ng out....


That is awesome  :Thumbsup: 
It would have to be teed up threw DOC I imagine and there would be a few Ts to cross and Is to dot etc for the installer.

----------


## gadgetman

> If someone was willing to facilitate....I would be happy to purchase a new stove,costs etc ....if someone was willing to transport it in and set it up,...I’d pay those costs.....I’d do it myself but not sure when I could do it,.....if someone(s) is interested please PM me.....we could work someth8ng out....


From the original article Munsey posted.




> but DOC installed a replacement from additional parts last week.

----------


## A330driver

Ok....well, I missed that......so supposedly,contact DOC to confirm that has been done?????......if not,the offer is still on the table


Quote”The fireplace was worth about $5000, but DOC installed a replacement from additional parts last week.”

Thanks for that,apologies

----------


## Paddy79

> Ok....well, I missed that......so supposedly,contact DOC to confirm that has been done?????......if not,the offer is still on the table
> 
> 
> Quote”The fireplace was worth about $5000, but DOC installed a replacement from additional parts last week.”
> 
> Thanks for that,apologies


 icould do with a new stove if ya feeling generous hahaha

----------


## BruceY

You know the answer to your own question eh....string him out like the old days and spread plenty of honey over his nutz and weeny weiner....

----------

